# Why is kissing pleasurable?



## PAdude (Mar 18, 2011)

I was recently wondering this and I couldn't find any conclusive answers in my brief search on google.


----------



## Perpetual Iridescence (Apr 13, 2011)

I recently read an article about this is my Scientific American Mind magazine from September 2011. When you kiss someone, oxytocin, a bonding chemical, is released due to the extreme density of the nerves in your lips. An additional speculation from the article was that female apes kissed their babies to calm them and it developed into a general sign of affection. Hope that helped.


----------



## reletative (Dec 17, 2010)

It's not that awesome.


----------



## JamieBond (Dec 13, 2011)

'tis only awesome if it include some form of biting, IMHO.


----------



## sleepyhead (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm not that crazy about kissing. I have a small nose and I always feel a bit suffocated. I've tried explaining this to partners but they always quickly forget.

I enjoy kissing when I'm really turned on, and a quick peck is nice, but otherwise, I'm not that into it.


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

I also don't really get a lot out of kissing. I like to kiss my partner hello and goodbye, but other than that I can pretty much take it or leave it. I'll kiss him when I'm turned on because I like how much he likes it, but it honestly doesn't do very much for me. I'm tongue tied, so French kissing in particular feels a bit invasive. 

I actually prefer to be kissed basically everywhere except for the mouth (neck, ears especially), but what I enjoy most about kissing my partner in a traditional sense is how soft the end of his nose is and how good his stubble feels on my face.


----------



## sleepyhead (Nov 14, 2011)

knittigan said:


> I'm tongue tied, so French kissing in particular feels a bit invasive.
> 
> I actually prefer to be kissed basically everywhere except for the mouth (neck, ears especially), but what I enjoy most about kissing my partner in a traditional sense is how soft the end of his nose is and how good his stubble feels on my face.


I agree with all of this, including being tongue-tied - it's hard to french when you can barely stick your tongue out. I also find that some guys think kissing with tongue means forcing it halfway down your throat. Not pleasurable.


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

sleepyhead said:


> I also find that some guys think kissing with tongue means forcing it halfway down your throat. Not pleasurable.


Not at all. I had someone literally flick their tongue over my uvula once. It was everything I could do not to gag with his tongue in my mouth.


----------



## Autumn Raven (Jun 28, 2011)

I can enjoy a nice kiss if the lips are well trained.
I don't like tongue. When I kiss, I am attempting to build intensity, gradually, working toward a goal... and forcing a tongue into that mix totally kills my rhythm.


----------



## Kittann (Apr 12, 2010)

It has a biological purpose apparently: 6 Factors That Secretly Influence Who You Have Sex With | Cracked.com (ah the wisdom of Cracked.com)

I personally enjoy it because it just feels so intimate. :happy:​


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

One theory says that kissing is a pheromone taste-test. When a kiss is immediately electric between two people, it means you're quite genetically different, and since genetically variable offspring is the whole point of sexual reproduction, mother nature is telling the two of you to get it on.

As for my view on kissing, I love it. However, tongues, if they get involved, should meet in the middle, not go in each other's mouths. I dated a girl who liked to force it in there and waggle it around. There's nothing hot about that.


----------



## Cover3 (Feb 2, 2011)

Autumn Raven said:


> I can enjoy a nice kiss if the lips are well trained.
> I don't like tongue. When I kiss, I am attempting to build intensity, gradually, working toward a goal... and forcing a tongue into that mix totally kills my rhythm.


I never kissed anybody, the few times I tried it was the girl 'forcing a tongue' in, I'm by no means complaining, but I kind of wonder what it's like to have a drier type of lip exchange.


----------



## Autumn Raven (Jun 28, 2011)

Cover3 said:


> I never kissed anybody, the few times I tried it was the girl 'forcing a tongue' in, I'm by no means complaining, but I kind of wonder what it's like to have a drier type of lip exchange.


I find it to be quite pleasant. 
I think the tongue nonsense just ruins all that is good about kissing. With adequate lubrication, (not pools upon pools of saliva) there is something very stimulating about the act. 
I like to get to know the lips and their patterns of movement. There is no room for skill with big jabber poking around in there.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

This is the one thing in life I don't over-analyse and just enjoy. I also hate chalking everything up to evolution. There's no biological reason girls should orgasm either. 

It baffles me hardly anyone in this thread enjoys KISSING.


----------



## JamieBond (Dec 13, 2011)

Tongue-wise, I agree with the posters above me. There's nothing pleasureable about gagging on a tongue. It's very enjoyable (for me) when the tongues just barely touch outside the teeth. It's like a tease.


----------



## sleepyhead (Nov 14, 2011)

Aßbiscuits said:


> I also hate chalking everything up to evolution. There's no biological reason girls should orgasm either.


This is totally off topic, and I agree about the kissing, but actually the female orgasm occurs to help ensure the sperm reach the egg - it can significantly shorten the trip.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

sleepyhead said:


> This is totally off topic, and I agree about the kissing, but actually the female orgasm occurs to help ensure the sperm reach the egg - it can significantly shorten the trip.


I read that apparently contractions help move the sperm along, yeah, but that seems way too subtle. Some girls orgasm without contracting. 

I've read all kinds of shit. It doesn't seem like the whole thing's figured out.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Aßbiscuits said:


> This is the one thing in life I don't over-analyse and just enjoy. I also hate chalking everything up to evolution. There's no biological reason girls should orgasm either.
> 
> It baffles me hardly anyone in this thread enjoys KISSING.


I admit, I find it kind of surprising that so many women don't care for kissing. I love kissing. I have to agree though, that I'm not one for tongue.


----------



## Eliza. Peace to you. (Nov 19, 2011)

Master Mind said:


> I admit, I find it kind of surprising that so many women don't care for kissing. I love kissing. I have to agree though, that I'm not one for tongue.


I am really surprised too. I was intrigued by the thread title, because kissing is _so_ pleasurable. I had to wait so long to kiss my sweetheart, because by the time I realized I was so sweet on him, I was many miles away. But then when I did think of kissing him, I would get weak with happiness. And when I finally saw him again, after some time, it was hard to be with him and not kiss and touch him. I wanted to kiss his hands, his face, his neck. And kissing, yes, its so pleasureable and tongues - that just comes naturally I think, a deeper part of the connection. So nice when you are unrushed. Why is it pleasureable? Because you feel connected, and you get lost in it. Must be the oxytosin. So nice! Next month - more kisses for us, and they are a treasure... The very best things in life are free...


__________

[..interestimg link on kissing provided above. Scrolling down, interesting how the pill helps you pick the _wrong_ guy! Figures! So many women take the pill which is so richly advertised since it makes so many rich to have women take it daily. It increases your risk of breast cancer _hugely!_ But that will keep more people in business, too. Just don't take it, ladies! Take charge of your own body. Let your body do its natural thing in its natural way. You chemically alter it, you _will_ have problems!]

I am editing this to add a thought on the above link here, the part that says that being on the contraceptive pill draws you to men who are less like lovers, more like relatives... researchers mentioned in that link think so MANY woman on the pill could explain the correlations between so many divorces - they pick "relative-like" men, vs. men they would like to have sex/procreate with.. Now, I have no idea how valid that research is. But if women on the pill choose men who are like relatives, think on this a minute. If you are kissing a guy who feels like a relative to you, who wouldn't want to pass on the tongue?? 

... Remember that scene in the car in Back to the Future, with "Calvin" and his mother?...


----------



## alphacat (Mar 17, 2011)

Hmm, I feel like it's the thing that brings you closest to your partner physically. If you think about it, you are both entering each other, thus, for a brief moment, becoming one.

Sex is the same, except it is just one person entering another, and it takes a long time.

PS. I LOVE kissing


----------

